# bees working milkweed



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Incredible picture! What kind of camera does this great close-up work?  In the old days, I'd ask about the film speed, f stop, and shutter speed but I'm assuming this is digital?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it. Up until last year, I only used film with my 35mm pentax camera. I finally broke down and bought a used Pentax K20 digital to go with the lenses I already had, and it took me a while to like digital at all. I thought the film took better pictures, but I missed a lot of shots and didn't know what I got until the film came back. This picture was taken handheld with all Pentax equipment: a 100mm 1:4 macro lens and a 2x rear converter, The manual settings were f stop 4.5 shutter speed 125th sec, iso set to 400 and I used a ring flash.


----------



## petra79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful photo.


----------

